# Mac Mail



## karen galvin (Jan 26, 2009)

since the advent of mobile me, I have had no mac mail problems until I moved my computer from my home to my new residence with my boyfriend. I can receive mail in my mac Mail but cannot send mail; I get an error msg. stating failed connection with outgoing smtp.mac.com....
However, I can access mobile me via my web browser, sign in, and send/forward/reply to mail via that route. But mobile me doesn't have all the features of my mac mail and it is combersome to access via the net. I contacted mac support and they advised that Panther (my OS) does not support mobile me????but then why am I able to continue to function on mobile me but not via my mac Mail??? I have purchased an in crease in RAM and Leopard OS which is pending receipt....
Is my current problem related to the fact that I now have internet connection via my boyfriends charter cable service as opposed to my prior comcast cable service? If mobile me and mac.com are now one in the same, why am I not able to send mail via my mac Mail but I can via mobile me? Any help appreciated. 
FYI: I have a 3 y/o I-Mac G 5 
karen galvin


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's most likely a routing error. His ISP does not have the correct information to route your Mail connections. The other thing is that his router and or modem does not have the needed ports open.


----------



## canadian4evr (Apr 4, 2007)

Charter is a pain in the butt... I believe they only allow use of their outgoing SMTP server.... that and they block port 25 (the port that is used to send mail. I doubt its a router issue. Try using: smtp.charter.net as your SMTP server (Mail menu -> Preferences -> accounts) or, call Charter and get them to help you setup your SMTP server. Its and issue with them blocking ports etc.


----------



## fingerdrop (May 19, 2008)

Hey there. I work with Charter and we don't block port 25, although you need to have smtp through us only.
(although I think we restrict port forwarding on our modems. Log in and check it out Sinclair)

Anyways, you probably have a different company for your internet. You just need to change your prefs to smtp.charter.net I believe.

Here's a related walkthrough.

http://www.charter.com/customers/support.aspx?supportarticleid=1415


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Most ISP's these days block outgoing port 25 (SMTP) except for their own SMTP mail servers. This is mainly done to help prevent computers that are unknowningly (to the owner) sending spam. Unfortunately, it hinders people who are using legit mail services outside of their ISP (such as mobileme or a webhosting server that they pay for).

According to http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1152, you should be able to use port 587 to get around this, as long as Charter (or any firewall you may be using) doesn't block outgoing port 587 as well. 

1. To change the port, open Mail, then click Mail from the menu at the top. 
2. Choose Preferences. 
3. Click Accounts from the upper left. 
4. Make sure Account Information is selected and then click on the dropdown for Outgoing Mail Server. 
5. From the list, choose Edit Server List. 
6. Choose Advanced. 
7. Choose Custom Port and enter 587. 
8. Click OK and close the Preferences window. 
9. Try sending mail to see if this fixes the issue. 



fingerdrop said:


> Hey there. I work with Charter and we don't block port 25, although you need to have smtp through us only.
> (although I think we restrict port forwarding on our modems. Log in and check it out Sinclair)


In other words, you're blocking outgoing port 25.


----------

